

Android app to make your life easier - smstodoapp

Do you receive SMS with list of what you need to buy? If yes, this app will help you!
Check it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=co.avapps.smstodo
Youtube: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=dPFNDA2qVzg
What this app do? Just helps you to build todo list from SMS message. Thats all, no ad, no monetization :)
======
smstodoapp
Guys, I'm the author of the app, so if you will have any issues, or idea,
please let me know :)

